# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  bạn nào có báo cáo thực tập về quản lý thì có thể post len cho minihf được ko

## lebichvan888

mình đang cần một bản báo cáo thực tập về quản lý để tham khảo các anh em có thể post lên cho mình được không
post lên cho mình càng sớm càng tốt vì mình đang cần mà[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## shinchao

quản lí gì vậy bạn?

----------


## abcbody

mình cần quản lý nhân sự
quản lý bán hàng 
bạn có thì post lên cho mình với

----------


## kattykatty89

Ai có đề án kết thúc môn vb thi pos len cho minh voi nhe 
[email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> nho goi mail cho minh nhen minh thank nhieu

----------


## vAPK

Có ai có bản báo cáo thực tập về môn Visual Basic đề tài là " Xây dưng chương trình quản lý vật tư của 1 Công ty máy tính " gửi hoặc bán cho mình nhé mình đang rất cần...! Liên lạc với mình qua Sdt: 01682038770 hoặc qua mail: [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> càng nhanh càng tốt các bạn nhé. Thanks!

----------

